# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Efekty kurzajkowe

## Niezarejestrowany

Witam, kiedyś na środkowym palcu miałam kurzajkę na górze palca po zewnętrznej stronie ręki, u boku, niedaleko paznokcia. Kurzajka była zamrażana dwa razy u dermatologa i zagoiła się poprawnie.
Niedawno, dokładnie trzy dni temu ponownie miałam zamrażaną kurzajkę w tym samym miejscu, tylko na drugim palcu, nie trzecim. Dookoła niej zrobić się charakterystyczny wzgórek, jednak jest on cały siny, wręcz fioletowy. Pogorszyło się to, kiedy zakleiłam plaster na cały dzień, gdyż kurzajka mi przeszkadzała. Obecnie jest to całe sine. Moja mama jest pielęgniarką, jednak się na tym nie zna, a wcześniej takich efektów nigdy nie miałam. Teraz pytanie - czy problem jest na tyle duży, że muszę udać się do dermatologa czy mogę poradzić sobie z tym jakoś sama domowymi metodami. Jeśli konieczne będzie zdjęcie - podam. Przepraszam w góry za chaotyczne pisanie, jednak się trochę niepokoje, bo palca stracić nie chcę!

----------

